# 1940 DX DeLuxe



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2013)

Just finishing up on this bike. Sure do like the brown. Pics are hi res, click to zoom


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 26, 2013)

Deeeeee Luxe!  Way cool Ivo.  What all did you do?  Never seen this model, is the American flag factory?  I agree my Ranger brown love is spreading to this paint  
Oh and I like the saddles leather color choice.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2013)

The flag is a 48 star sticker, there where a few decals on the bike, I decided not to tamper with them. Basically the bike was washed, minor detailing, full overhaul, seat pan distressed recovering ( Bob U ) and finding a few missing parts. The third picture above is just how I bought the bike.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a really cool bike. But I think it would better in my collection


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 26, 2013)

The decals tell the story of the previous owner.  He was a Mexican American



Just call me Sherlock-theCut.  Any other shreds of evidence?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sweet DX Ivo. I was gonna restore my '39 but have decided just to paint the parts that don't match and distress them, service it, and then ride the heck out of it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 26, 2013)

I love that American Flag sticker!
That's an awesome reminder from the days of unbridled patriotism and love of country.
Its a shame no one feels that way anymore...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> The decals tell the story of the previous owner.  He was a Mexican AmericanView attachment 81570
> Just call me Sherlock-theCut.  Any other shreds of evidence?




Two decals on tank look American Indian, on the rear fender there is a faint decal outline of a lady wearing a long ballroom dress.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 26, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Two decals on tank look American Indian, on the rear fender there is a faint decal outline of a lady wearing a long ballroom dress.




You may have something really interesting here Ivo.  Ever heard of a man name César Chavez?  Mexican American, Labor Leader, Civil Rights activist



1940 would if made him 13-14 yrs. old.

Where did this bike come from?  César was born and later died in Arizona.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Two decals on tank look American Indian, on the rear fender there is a faint decal outline of a lady wearing a long ballroom dress.




Don't think so...not Indian, try again...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 27, 2013)

*OK, Not Indian*

what then??  Anybody have an idea what the decal next to the flag might be. 

Sherlock, the bike is right out of Chicago, I do have the complete history on the bike, no mention of Mexican or Indian decent with the previous owner.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2013)

Decal may be college related or possibly military...airborne division?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not sure what the decal is but it isn't militarY. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 27, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's cool.


----------



## steve doan (Jan 27, 2013)

*Brown DX*

I have that same bike but in a lighter brown.  Locking fork and orignal Schwinn white walls.  Steve Doan


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2013)

Great bike IVO!!!!!....lady in a long dress?????


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> You may have something really interesting here Ivo.  Ever heard of a man name César Chavez?  Mexican American, Labor Leader, Civil Rights activist
> View attachment 81587
> 1940 would if made him 13-14 yrs. old.
> 
> ...




Nick.... that's some theory.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Nick.... that's some theory.....




Could have been used to haul a produce cart...
Chris


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Nick.... that's some theory.....




I put on my crystal necklace and foil hat... And it just came to me.  Like Paul McCartney writing "Yesterday" in his sleep.
As for the mystery decals, they may be just cool modern Art Deco designs for the time.  Whatever they are, they add personality.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice and bike and you did a good job cleaning it up !!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 27, 2013)

steve doan said:


> I have that same bike but in a lighter brown.  Locking fork and orignal Schwinn white walls.  Steve Doan




Can you post a couple pics please? It would be very interesting to compare the 2 bikes, colors, graphics, accessories etc. Did your bike come with the chrome guard?  There are many debates in identifying and dating the 40 and 41 models. I had a great time in researching my bike.


----------



## bike (Jan 27, 2013)

*the man in sombrero*



Nick-theCut said:


> The decals tell the story of the previous owner.  He was a Mexican AmericanView attachment 81570
> Just call me Sherlock-theCut.  Any other shreds of evidence?




was a poular decal at the time I had one on a 41 autocycle (2 tone blue w gold pin, dual expanders) had a man taking a siesta against a tree.
For an interesting look search myercord decal on ebay









http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=200870977185


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...at=0&&_nkw=VINTAGE+MEYERCORD+decals+&_sacat=0

Great bike- I consider these decals and add ons AMERICANA- I have seen many collectors take them off- to me it sets the bike apart- one guy had a panther that was loaded with cool decals- and nicely patinaed to an ~6-7 cond- He wanted to restore it- I told him to buy a restored one or one that was not this cool. I tried to get him to change his mind talking about it at length- he said "I agree"-just to get me to shut up I guess- he restored it- now just one of hundreds of restored panthers.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 27, 2013)

Great bike!  The color looks to be the same Ranger Brown.  I too would love to see pics of the tan one.  I presume it would be the Mead Tan which I've only seen a couple of times.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 22, 2015)

wher are the pictures of this bike i would like to compare this to the brown dx i have


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 22, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Just finishing up on this bike. Sure do like the brown. Pics are hi res, click to zoom




where are the pics?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 22, 2015)

bike said:


> was a poular decal at the time I had one on a 41 autocycle (2 tone blue w gold pin, dual expanders) had a man taking a siesta against a tree.
> For an interesting look search myercord decal on ebay
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have pics of that bike?? Bike


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 5, 2015)

my bike


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 6, 2015)

And an excellent example of a DX it is!


----------

